# Funny looking lab puppies



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Thought you guys might like to see my fennec fox kits as I keep being told they look like Lab puppies and I don't think you get much more domesticated then that :lol2:.































-
Elina


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Gorgeous! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh, dear God, Elina!!!! I wanna snuggle 'em!!!


----------



## Samanthaa (Sep 21, 2009)

They are pretty much the most adorable thing!!
When do their ears start to grow?


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

4 weeks or at least that is when they start to stand up. (The ears that is, the kits are already play fighting hehe.)
They are nearly 4 weeks old now and they are starting to perk up : victory:. I shall take more photos on Tuesday when they are actually 4 weeks old, they already hate my camera :blush:.
-
Elina


----------



## Hammyhogbun (May 19, 2011)

Omg they are stunning:flrt:


----------



## Samanthaa (Sep 21, 2009)

You need to make them love the camera. 
Treats all round every time its near them.
I need to keep seeing pictures of these cuteys

Do their ears go up in one go? or gradually?
Soo cute with their little flopsy ears ^.^


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Beautiful :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I can has one, yes? :flrt:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Their ears will go up gradually, like with puppies.
They cannot have treats yet and when I use the camera if I then snuggle them to say well done they seem to think I am snuggling them to protect them from the big mean click box :lol2:.

I am taking photos on Tuesdays though as they were born on a Tuesday.

-
Elina


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

oh my god :flrt:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I love them... they are so beautiful and look like loads of fun! 
I'm sure you have your hands full with them.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

meep Im in love :flrt:if there lab pups i really think they should all come and live with my labs............no?............ ah well was worth a shot :lol2:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

they are just bloody gorgeous! :flrt:


----------



## polar (Sep 24, 2009)

OMG I want one!!!!!!:flrt:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

I'll have a Lab... :whistling2: 

Absolutely gorgeous! My heart melts :flrt:


----------



## dizzylynn (Jul 30, 2010)

Lovely wee things, but to me, look NOTHING like lab pups.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Elina, you know what I think of those kits already. Glad to see they are coming on well. Yay!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Our ears are going up!! 

























23 days old and 1 of the kits has her little ears up and the others are not far behind!
Not so lab like now!
-Elina


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

They are so beautiful!!!!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

EEEEEEEEEEE!!!

That is all.


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> EEEEEEEEEEE!!!
> 
> That is all.


I made a similar noise :blush:

They're so cute!!!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

cloggers said:


> I made a similar noise :blush:
> 
> They're so cute!!!



Me too :blush:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

My insides just melted at that last photo! :flrt:


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Nowt like Labs, more like Chihuahuas. Very cute indeed. What are they like to keep? Not interested in one, just wondering


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh wow


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Wolflore said:


> Nowt like Labs, more like Chihuahuas. Very cute indeed. What are they like to keep? Not interested in one, just wondering



The lab thing was just what everyone else said, I have had in total from various places of 25 comments about them looking like labs when they had their floppy ears hehe! They are great but you have to be happy with very LOUD little creatures running around who are quite sure everything they see is theirs who also love eating very, very icky looking insects.

-
Elina


----------



## x_Living_Dead_Girl_x (Feb 16, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

SqueeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEE *pop*


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

I tested a few people on the first photos and the general consensus was lab x daschund (sp?) :lol2:
No-one would believe they were foxes until I showed them your photos, Elina :lol2:

They are very cute :flrt:


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

angelgirls29 said:


> I tested a few people on the first photos and the general consensus was lab x daschund (sp?) :lol2:
> No-one would believe they were foxes until I showed them your photos, Elina :lol2:
> 
> They are very cute :flrt:


Interesting - I did that, and one person thought they might be some kind of chihuahua cross... another thought they "had some cat in them"! :?


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Elina said:


> The lab thing was just what everyone else said, I have had in total from various places of 25 comments about them looking like labs when they had their floppy ears hehe! They are great but you have to be happy with very LOUD little creatures running around who are quite sure everything they see is theirs who also love eating very, very icky looking insects.
> 
> -
> Elina


Can't wait for next year when I can have my own little one running around catching all those escapee crickets which are all over my house. We have mealies and crix already plus dubia roaches planned. Everything they will see is Martyn's (he has so much stuff) so I don't mind if they think it is theirs!


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

Rosiemum said:


> Interesting - I did that, and one person thought they might be some kind of chihuahua cross... another thought they "had some cat in them"! :?


:lol2:
I was asking very non-doggy people though. So I got a Guide-dog x with a sausage dog :lol2:


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Awww!! I've wanted a fennec for years, don't think it's practical yet tho. Soo beautiful.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Here are Churchill and Giggles (the boys)!

Churchill:































Giggles:
























-Elina


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

O.........................M...............................G!!!!!!!!!!!! I MAY have just squealed a bit!!! :blush::whistling2::flrt:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Want want want want want want want want want want!!!
:flrt::flrt:


----------



## tiggerladie (Mar 1, 2011)

i want one


----------

